# not enough memory?



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm starting to get the message below from my printer whenever I try to print a PDF. I have Acrobat X Pro, but it doesn't seem to matter what was used to create the PDF. I have printed the same documents on this printer with a different computer, so I know it isn't the printer, but I don't know whether to blame it on Windows 7 or Acrobat X, or something else. Anyone else having issues? The printer is an HP Laserjet 6MP that has worked fine for years.

Message is:


> This job requires more memory than is available in this printer. Try one or more of the following and then print again:
> For the output format choose Optimize for Portability.
> In the Device Settings page, make sure the Available PostScript Memory is accurate.
> Reduce the number of fonts in the document.
> Print the document in parts.


I've reduced filesize as much as possible in Acrobat. There are only one or two fonts, and I get the message even if I try to print a single page. I have no idea what the Available PostScript Memory should be, so I can't tell if it's accurate or not.

The same documents print fine from the original Office 2007 applications before being converted to PDF also.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Are the drivers on both systems the same? I'm wondering if thenworking one is pcl and the other is ps.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You might want to try to print this in PCL (latest that the printer supports) rather than PS format.

Also consider printing the document as a graphic instead.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd probably start with 5e.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Print the printer's System Info page(s) and look at Memory sizes, include for PS.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I just upgraded to Acrobat X and I am having a problem with printing. Keeps telling me to check paper tray. Never had a problem with Acrobat 9.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I recommend uninstalling the printer and then reinstalling.
1. Uninstall
2. Power down
3. Power up
I've seen something similar with my HP Laserjet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"fmcomputer" said:


> I just upgraded to Acrobat X and I am having a problem with printing. Keeps telling me to check paper tray. Never had a problem with Acrobat 9.


Acrobat Reader? Personally, I'd say start using an alternative like FoxIt but probably not what you had in mind as a fix.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Look for the setting to print as image or bitmap. Happens on lots of printers with pdfs.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Are your fonts installed on the printer? If not, the file will be bitmapped and use gobs of memory.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jerry downing said:


> Are your fonts installed on the printer? If not, the file will be bitmapped and use gobs of memory.


Umm, there is a list for substitute fonts, inside of PS engine the printer and in your PC's drivers.


----------

